# Kids Jack and Sally Costumes



## BooBaby30 (Sep 20, 2014)

My son is 18 months old and had to be a baby jack after my daughter, 8 years old, requested to be Sally from The Nightmare Before Christmas. Both costumes are handmade.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Very cute. Nicely done. I also saw and commented on your haunt video


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Super cute, Great job on the costumes!


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Yaaaaaaay! I'm going as Lock tonight. Unfortunately I have yet to find anyone who wants to be my Shock and Barrel so I just said screw it. I've wanted to be Lock for like three years, so I'm just gonna go for it.

Made my mask in about 5 minutes so it's not the best. It isn't functional, just a prop.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Oops - double post.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Yep, I just died from the cute overload. The kiddos look fantastic!

And Ichasiris, I'd love to see how Lock turned out!


----------



## luizacarmo (Nov 22, 2014)

They are sooooo cute ! In love <3


----------

